# Anxiety



## kristutea1

Hello everyone, my name is Kristina. I have a question how you deal with social anxiety? what works for you? And do you feel lonely? 
Because now I feeling lost and I want to share speak about life anxiety.


----------



## dr123

Hi Kristina. I think everyone deals with it differently. What works for me is trying to push forward and trying to avoid avoidance. It seems avoidance makes things a lot worse. Of course, a lot of times in some situations, avoidance is the only way to feel any better. I think knowing you aren't the only person dealing with it helps. It's not like there is a world of everyone else and then you dealing with it alone while no one else knows about it. Instead, there are others. Best of luck!


----------



## cher_thing

There are some cases in which my SA seems to be worse than others, it depends where I am, what I'm doing, and who I'm around. A great way to overcome any challenges, is to do something that you are (a bit) uncomfortable with. Once you can get through that, you can try other things that are a bit challenging as well. This method works for me. In the past, I did try to challenge myself a little too much, and it actually made my anxiety worse, which is why I think it's important to take small steps and push yourself only a little each time, if that works for you. It's also a good idea to go back to your comfort zone in times of need because self care and being happy/comfortable is important too for your mental health. 

I do often feel lonely but it's mainly because I haven't found people I can truly connect with, it's not really about not being around people. 

I hope you feel better soon, and know that you have so many people who care about you <3


----------



## melancholyscorpio

I am incredibly lonely. I deal with my social anxiety by avoiding being social. Probably not healthy. 

People tend to look uncomfortable when they interact with me and I am so tired of it, so I avoid people. I barely look at anyone anymore.

I feel miserable. I feel depressed.


----------

